
Dan Abramov Deactivates His Twitter - dandigangi
https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/cv3jcp/dan_abramov_deactivates_twitter_account/
======
vga805
What is the significance of this?

I understand he is a core team member, but... so?

~~~
swyx
a lot more context is missing from this particular link as we didn't want
/r/reactjs to host this discussion.

theres been unusually charged debates over the past few days in twitter js
land. you're welcome to look it up if you wish but if you aren't already aware
then i'd not recommend it.

~~~
vga805
I avoid twitter like the cesspool it is. Thanks for the warning.

~~~
swyx
personally i learn a lot thru twitter. u just have to mute and block
liberally.

